# Headed to MB for the weekend to try some surf



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am just getting into surf fishing and am heading down for the weekend to do some fishing with a few friends. Where in the MB are is a good place to fish that will keep us busy? I am thinking that murrells inlet is a pretty safe bet for catching some large fish. We aren't to bent on trying to catch fish to take home. Just focusing on the fight on this trip. I am game for anything that will take the bait and wear me out! From reading it seams that huntington / murrells offers quite a bit for those who will be camping. I don't have the equipment to land a big fish on a pier so we are staying away from there if possible. Most of the fishing will be done from the evening until the next morning. Any tips, comments, and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

If you are doing night fishing you want to watch the lights on the beach. Other fisherman will get extremely angry with you if you are putting out too much light. There are several other posts on the forum about this and I suggest you just take a look.

Also if you are going to be night fishing you will probably catch a few sharks. Know how to handle them. Just look around online just to make sure. Everyone thinks they know till they get bit and even people that know get bit so just cover your bases and take a quick look.

Are you planning on using bait or jigging? What types of rigs do you have planned? When I go night fishing I have all my rigs already made up and separated. I definitely recommend this for any night time fishing. With that you don't need much light and you don't waist the time cursing in the dark trying to make something up.

Huntington is a great choice. You should have a lot of fun there.

If you have any more questions let us know. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

other than a shark, I don't think you would catch a fish off a pier that would be too big to handle..JMO....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

oden said:


> If you are doing night fishing you want to watch the lights on the beach. Other fisherman will get extremely angry with you if you are putting out too much light. There are several other posts on the forum about this and I suggest you just take a look.
> 
> Also if you are going to be night fishing you will probably catch a few sharks. Know how to handle them. Just look around online just to make sure. Everyone thinks they know till they get bit and even people that know get bit so just cover your bases and take a quick look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info about the lights. I hear you on having the rigs read before I go. I keep quite a few made up in a work binder but I am going to make a more so I can save time. We do plan on having some larger gear out for sharks and listening for the clickers while fishing nearby with lighter tackle. We aren't going to be yaking baits out or anything. I have been reading up and watching some videos and feel confident about it. They probably aren't very forgiving if I was to guess. Can people camp right out on the beach there. If not camp, can we fish all night without being told to leave? Also, is driving on the beach an option? I know that the jetty is one heck of a walk but we may go out there during the day. I'd rather not go at night without being familiar with it first. Thanks for the help!



RuddeDogg said:


> Welcome to the family.


Thanks!


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

> Can people camp right out on the beach there. If not camp, can we fish all night without being told to leave? Also, is driving on the beach an option?


No you can't camp right on the beach but the camp sites aren't too far off. You can stay out there all night. No one will bother you except other fisherman and maybe a park ranger every once and a while. This time of year should be almost perfect though.

You can't drive on the beach. You will actually park on the other side of the dunes but it isn't far to the beach. The walk to the jetties is quite far on that side. I wouldn't really recommend going down to the jetties at night. Some may tell you to do that but I would just sit on the beach near your camp site and relax without all the hassle of walking to and back from the jetties with all your gear, especially in the dark.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is great news oden. I called and they said the beach closed at dark butI kind of figured that was mainly to keep swimmers out of the water As long as we are just sitting around fishing the rangers we should be fine. They might come up and see how we are doing and look for obvious mischief but that is about it. I guess we will find out! We are on the same page when it comes to the jetties at night too. No thanks!


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion for getting some cut bait? I have a cast net and can get some from shore but buying some would be just as easy. We will be down this evening and not wanting to waste time so if there is a bait shop or market where we can get some decent size fish to cut up it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*bait*

mullet are so thick right now (atleast last week) I wouldn't even consider buying cut bait, and you can't beat fresh bait, there's no comparison. If I were to buy bait at all it would be FRESH shrimp, not frozen or store bought. Sounds like you're in for bigger fish, but dont overlook the other stuff. Sand fleas are also VERY abundant in MB right now. Here's my thought.

Fresh live finger mullet: most likely bluefish (they're showing up in good numbers), flounder, and maybe a red drum
Fresh cut mullet: all of the above plus sharks.
Sand fleas: pompano, whiting, trout, black drum
Fresh shrimp: all of the above, plus pinfish that you could rig for sharks.

just remember, i think already covered, shark fishing in Horry County is illegal.

To each his own, but when fresh free bait is available, why bother buying?

good luck!

-Dave


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! I am taking about 10 rods and will be fishing for about everything at some point. I am going to use a fish trap for the fleas. Where is a good place to toss a cast net for the finger mullet and where can I get cut mullet? I hear you on the free bait though. When I catfish I net shad, whiting, etc and use that. All I have to do is pay for my gas and cold drinks! Hopefully I can learn a lot on this trip and be prepared for the next a lot better.

-Ian


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a fish trap to filter the sand for the fleas so that won't be an issue. Where is a good place to throw a cast net for the finger mullet (preferably near huntington) and where can where can I get some cut mullet to fish just in case things are slow? Thanks.


----------



## ntizda (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not close to huntington but at the beach behind wetnwild in the little inlet, I've been catching 30-40 finger mullet


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

finger mullet and larger mullet for cut bait. anywhere in the surf. they're thick.


----------

